# 12/25 report: snook - blues - flounder - shark



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

went fishing yesterday twice. first time and first bait was a bust so i didn't get.........







lots of people out there to... i would say 40 just on the beach were i was at. anyway, i went home and came back out but fished inside the state park of Sebastian. saw a few snook landed around the low 30". i didn't hook up too any though. after the tide went from slow to rushing i got a shark line out. blues were tearing away at my bait but a shark picked it up in a few minutes later. sad part about it was the fish made a dart to the bottom and i got hung; i already knew immediately what shark it was...... BULL!!! i can't stand their game plans but its a smart move for them. i got the fish free and handed the rod to the guy you see in the pic and clip. i told him to hold the rod and dont reel cuz last time i did that i got cut off. thinking this fish would make a run to the south so i can get it beached but oh no it didn't. it didn't even take out line when it swam into the inlet some. fish just stayed low in the bottom. we got hung so i had to bust it off since i couldn't get it free this time. lost alot off top shot too. sucks to be that fish!!!

here is a photo of a guy with some fish. no pics of the snook last night.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice pics & report.
Thanks for sharing & Catch 'em up.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats

Kevin


----------

